# Open Source CNC Router for rough cut wood slabs



## naturereborn (Oct 17, 2012)

I am attempting to build a 8'x4' CNC router specifically designed for rough cut wood slabs. I have launched the project on kickstarter.com. Any feedback, positive and negative is welcome and needed. Support is always welcome!

Go to kickstarter.com and search nature reborn.

Thanks


----------



## naturereborn (Oct 17, 2012)

*I need to reach bgriggs - can't send private messages*

I have reedited the video...I need your help to promote this project. please respond...


----------



## Dmeadows (Jun 28, 2011)

Sam, I would have left this on your kickstart page, but I am not going to donate so I can leave a comment. If you were saying "Let's form a corporation and salvage the trees" I might well take the risk and back you. But essentially you are saying "donate to buy me a CNC machine and I'll send you a DVD" WOW, would have never thought of that!


----------

